# Good loads?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I just purchased a new Thompson/Center Triumph .50 Caliber Muzzleloader with Realtree APG.
Those of you that shoot the Triumph. What loads seem to perform the best for elk and deer hunting in Utah?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry I dont shoot the triumph, but i think every gun will have a load it really likes. Go out and try a few. Sabots in the 240-350 grain weights and powder charges in the 90-150 grain. I shoot 120 grains of pyrodex p and a 300 grain hornady xtp bullet. this load handles deer with gusto and I know it would take an elk no problem. Good luck.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah that's what the salesman suggested at Cabela's as far as a good load to start with using the Triumph. Like, I mentioned in my previous post "question". I had a T/C Black Diamond XR .50 cal. We used 100 grains of pyrodex with a 295 grain powerbelt bullet. The gun would shoot good the first few shots then it seems to lose its accuracy?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Start with a really big load. I'd try 5 or 6 pellets of triple 7 and the largest, heaviest bullet I could get, something in the 400 grain weight area. Of course you'll need several shotgun primers to set it off. Shoot that load eight or nine times to get the feel of it. Then start by reducing the number of pellets by one and the size of the slug until you stop flinching and really start to bear down on the target. Once things get comfy, you should be where you need to be.     

Good luck and I hope the gun holds together for the hunt. 

PM sent!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow I hope you come to my funeral. When my gun blows up!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just jokin with ya! PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TRY WHAT I SUGGESTED !!!!!! I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I KNOW YOU WERE! I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Just jokin with ya! PLEASE DON'T ANYONE TRY WHAT I SUGGESTED !!!!!! I WAS JUST KIDDING!!!!


 **O** **O** Too late! I am in the ER with half of my torso gone.
Thanks for the help. :|


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Give the new Blackhorn 209 powder a try. It's pricey but so far I like the results.

Mark


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok thanks. I noticed that Cabela's had the blackhorn 209 powder for $29.99.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My Thompson Omega likes 2 of the "magnum" triple 7 pellets. Probably about a 120 grain equivalent. Those pellets and a 250 grain Barnes TMZ give me groups under an inch at 100. My hunting buddy shoots a Thompson pro hunter and his likes 3 pyrodex pellets (150 gr charge) and the 250 grain SSTs. That combo also shoots under an inch. I like the pellets for ease of loading but I do have to swab the barrel after every shot. I've tried the Blackhorn powder but my first few loads weren't quite as accurate. I'd love to find a good load with that stuff though because it really does burn clean. No swabbing required at all.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never tried the barnes in my Omega always shot PB arrow tips. Thanks for the tip i'll give em a try this weekend.


----------

